# Help please weird Pimple like bumby rash on my dogs chin..



## FabnBoo (Jun 11, 2013)

I got a 6 and half month pup , out lab mix and I noticed these on her chin should I be concerned ? Plz help !!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.

Thats what i get when clicking on your link. can you install the photobucket app on your phone and then upload and post the IMG code in here?


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

sounds like puppy chin acne.

may be caused by an allergic reaction or an immune response to bacteria, etc.

do you feed your dog from a plastic dish? if so go to stainless.

sometimes a medicated ointment with Zinc will help.

most pups immune systems strengthen after puberty and acne will clear up, but sometimes a staph infection will set in and make it worse.


----------

